# WTB: NRS Chacos W sz 8



## skiergirl (May 11, 2010)

Look on posh mark .com


----------



## Flagstaff (Aug 6, 2013)

I would look on Poshmark.com as well. I got some nice ones for my spouse there, about 80$, new. 


Flag


----------

